

Show HN: OpenCirclez (Feedback welcome) - kapilkaisare
http://www.opencirclez.com/

======
bertil
Maybe explain what the site does on the first landing page — took me half-a-
dozen click to make sense of it. A big “Find fun things to do near you” would
be fine. I'm not sure why ‘Circles‘ are a problem, for instance, or whether
you improve from them.

Same problem with location — I didn't know where I was located, but it seemed
to be Manhattan; when I tried to change that, I hit the wheel of death.

To face testing, chicken-and-egg, you might want to filter your service to an
area with enough density to make sense (but I'm not sure about the most
obvious places where you'll find thematic competition).

No cancel button on the “Post a message if anyone want to join you”.

Biggest issue that I see so far: how do you improve things from Meetup?

------
thinkdevcode
Neat idea... 2 things:

1) When I change location In more options while I already have search results
for manhattan (Im assuming thats default) it fails to load/is stuck in a loop.

2) The twitter bar on the right side is too far down on the side and elongates
your page. I dont believe this is intentional though because it doesnt look
good. (screenshot: <http://pexelu.com/Untitled.png>)

------
sil3ntmac
Using Safari 5.0.2, after clicking "Share my location" and then searching, it
used Manhattan as my location, and I had to go and manually change it in the
search options.

------
mhansen
I can't figure out how to change my location from Manhattan (I'm in Australia)

~~~
kapilkaisare
Hi

1\. Did you enable the 'Share Location' option in your browser? It should have
appeared on pageload.

2\. The 'More Options' should allow you to change the city/area.

Also, could you let me know which browser and OS you're using?

EDIT: corrected typo.

~~~
mhansen
Thanks for replying! I didn't see anything on pageload. I'm on Chromium
8.0.552.224 (68599) Ubuntu 10.10.

(EDIT: I reloaded again, and I saw a bar come down asking if I can give this
site my location. The bar was in light blue, and it was well camouflaged with
the title of your page, and it also disappeared in a few seconds, so I never
saw it the first time)

------
minalecs
what exactly are you trying to do different from other event based sites, say
that Facebook and MySpace don't provide ?

~~~
shadowpwner
Not OP, but this lets you find events outside of your social circle (to the
best of my knowledge).

~~~
minalecs
well just off the top of my head, I know upcoming (yahoo), going (aol), and
myspace events all are events sites that allow search by location.

